# my new 120



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

so i got my new setup today.....a 120 4x2x2.....going to plant it.....looking for some idea's...was thinking for maybe a moss tank......so what you guyz think?


----------



## Brian5150 (Oct 17, 2006)

Thats a great tank. I like the natural look of the wood


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

the possibilities are pretty much endless with that tank... the first thing you will have to decide is whether or not you want to upgrade your lighting and add pressurized co2, after that, you'll know what directions you can go.

nice lookin tank btw, i like the stand and canopy, it looks really clean


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Awesome tank, definitely a show tank.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

nice tank.... what fish are you putting in there?


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

my Bolivian Rhom.....


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I can picture a grassy tank for your rhom

Bunches of short to tall grass in there could look great


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> I can picture a grassy tank for your rhom
> 
> Bunches of short to tall grass in there could look great


agree for sure. grass would be sick. with some vals.


----------

